# PISA | Projects & Construction



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

*PISA
*
Pisa, known for its famous leaning tower, is a Tuscany city sitting in the center of a developed area shared with the nearby cities of Livorno and Lucca and counting around 670.000 inhabitants.



> *Population as of 2014*
> Township: 89.373
> City: 110.000
> Urban: 170.000
> ...


The area hosts several infrastructures and institutions:

Pisa Airport - 10° in Italy, hosts intercontinental flights
Port of Livorno - one of the biggest in Italy
2 Highways and 1 Freeway
Pisa Centrale - one of the most important second tier railway stations in the country
University of Pisa - around 60.000 students, among the best in Italy and the world
One of the biggest National Research Council Centers
2 elite higher learning institutions: Scuola Normale Superiore and Sant'Anna
Cisanello Hospital - a U/C public hospital, once completed it will be one of the biggest in Italy and Europe

In the last few years a long awaited process of modernization has begun.


*Under Construction*

*New Bus Terminal*

















*Pisa Airport People Mover*

















*Cisanello Hospital*

























*Piazza Terzo Millennio*









*Parco delle Torri*

















*Touristic Port of Marina di Pisa*

















*Residential Area Porta a Mare*


























*Planned*

*Santa Chiara* [Chipperfield]

















*Pisa Airport Expansion*









*Port of Livorno new dock*










*Terminated*

*Centro Polifunzionale San Giusto*









*SMS Exposition Center*









*New Chemistry Faculty Building*









*New University Building "Polo Piagge"*









*New Public Library*









*Student Residence Praticelli*









*Hotel San Ranieri*










*Proposed*

*Pisa Stadium*

















*New Congress Centre*









*Directional Centre Area Vacis*









*New Olympic Swimming Pool*









*New Pedestrian Bridge*


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

The new Bus Terminal today











Centro Polifunzionale San Giusto


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Was just there today. Can't wait for the people mover! It's not like the bus to the station is bad though, it's like a 5-10 minute ride.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Was just there today. Can't wait for the people mover! It's not like the bus to the station is bad though, it's like a 5-10 minute ride.


The people mover is a complete waste of money. 
They should have potentiated the regional rail lines servicing the airport better hno:


----------



## For the Win (Sep 23, 2015)

I love how these projects work the green spaces and rooftop gardens.


----------

